# Red Pill



## Stranger (8/4/21)

I see there is a red pill one shot, may I ask please

I like a restricted draw, does red pill differ from MTL, DTL and restricted.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (8/4/21)

I've been using the one shot for close to 2 years now. Initially only vaped it as DL and loved it, though the menthol could be a bit harsh sometimes (probably because I liked very airy, high power DL at the time). Since last year, I've been vaping MTL in the car and at home (DL was causing visibility issues when driving or working on the laptop) and Red Pill is still my favourite non-tobacco MTL.

To answer your question, yes, the flavour is a bit muted in MTL, but it's still awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (8/4/21)

Thanks for that, sounds like it is ticking some of my boxes. I like a restricted DL, luuuuv menthol and I don't drive and use my laptop at the same time


----------



## zadiac (8/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks for that, sounds like it is ticking some of my boxes. I like a restricted DL, luuuuv menthol and I don't drive and use my laptop at the same time



You won't be sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (8/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks for that, sounds like it is ticking some of my boxes. I like a restricted DL, luuuuv menthol and I don't drive and use my laptop at the same time



I've used it in mtl, dl and everywhere inbetween and it shines in everything you put it in.

The only thing I found is the menthol gets a bit strong in mtl. But that can be completely subjective.

Another thing, don't mix big batches. This juice doesn't like steeping. Its best after 1 day to a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (8/4/21)

Thanks again, learning so much. My current ADV which is heavy mint and menthol and icy gets made fresh in 100 ml batches at a time. My evening (I call them session juices) gets made up in small quantities and usually gets vaped straight away or maybe one day later, so again this is fitting in. 100 ml does not last me 5 days. Session juice is usually 20 ml and gone in a night.


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/21)

It looses a bit of strength on the Menthol side if you let it steep for 2 weeks or so and that's how I like it especially in MTL... it's subjective as said above

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/4/21)

Just tried the one shots yesterday and after a day steep it’s a killer in hadaly 

think I have a new adv

Reactions: Like 2


----------

